# Clausing kondia model G hobby partial restoration



## jester429 (Jan 30, 2021)

hello folks,  so a brief overview of what i got going on...   

I bought a house with a shop...  shop seemed empty...i bought a mill...  finally unloaded mill off trailer...  started buying missing parts/replacement broken parts and cleaning.    not all the parts in yhr below image are missong lol.   
	

		
			
		

		
	



so i get to the backside of the motor and  switch and the power cord from the forward reverse switch is crusty and gross and darn right dangerous so i pull that off. the terminal box on the back is broken off and hanging from the winding connection.    

im not quite sure where to get the terminal box with 9 wire terminal block for 240/480 3 phase (or what to even call it to start looking)   please help!


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 30, 2021)

Should be a nice mill when you get it put back together...

John


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi jester429, I have an fv-1. It is also a 240/480/3pf and my junction box is exactly the same as yours. Similar to you, I had no schematic, or even a cover for mine, and had no idea how to wire it. I ended up finding the separate sets of windings in there with an ohm meter and wired it accordingly. I run mine off of a 5hp rotary phase converter.  Believe it or not Clausing still carries parts for these mills, and they sre great to deal with. Dont hesitate to call them. I  would be happy to pull my cover off tomorrow and send you a pic if you need it


----------



## jester429 (Jan 30, 2021)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Hi jester429, I have an fv-1. It is also a 240/480/3pf and my junction box is exactly the same as yours. Similar to you, I had no schematic, or even a cover for mine, and had no idea how to wire it. I ended up finding the separate sets of windings in there with an ohm meter and wired it accordingly. I run mine off of a 5hp rotary phase converter.  Believe it or not Clausing still carries parts for these mills, and they sre great to deal with. Dont hesitate to call them. I  would be happy to pull my cover off tomorrow and send you a pic if you need it


if its not toouch trouble i would love a picture of your connections.   clausing csrries some but not all parts now but if they dont have them im told they would supply me with a print for the part so i coukd check it against bridgeport.    the scematic i have doesnt show any part number for the motor or connection cover.   what did you use as a replacement for the terminal box?   

thank you!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jan 30, 2021)

My box was ok, I just had to make an aluminum cover for it. I think that it was my very first part that I made with my mill.
I will send you that pic. Just getting up, it was a late night in the shop.


----------



## jester429 (Jan 30, 2021)

i hear that.  i was out there removing the motor at 5 am this morning.   i kept waking up thinking about it lol


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 30, 2021)

What is the connection box made of? If it's aluminum, JB weld should work. If it's bakelite or similar JB makes an epoxy plastic repair that works well on plastics other than the cheap Chinese stuff. Mike


----------



## jester429 (Jan 30, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> What is the connection box made of? If it's aluminum, JB weld should work. If it's bakelite or similar JB makes an epoxy plastic repair that works well on plastics other than the cheap Chinese stuff. Mike


its aluminum.  unfortunately it is also bent.  im looking for an adequate substitute at the moment.  before i attempt to repair the bends


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jan 30, 2021)

Here is how my mill is wired. Like I said before, the wires aren't identified so I had to separate the 3 fields using an ohm meter, then arrange everything from there. My mill was wired for 480 when I got it. I basically had to pull everything off the studs separate the fields to identify the 3 phases and then hook up my power. I am far from an electrician, but thats how I did it. Got it right on the first try and no smoke!
Just to clarify, this is on a Clausing Kondia FV-1.


----------



## jester429 (Jan 30, 2021)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Here is how my mill is wired. Like I said before, the wires aren't identified so I had to separate the 3 fields using an ohm meter, then arrange everything from there. My mill was wired for 480 when I got it. I basically had to pull everything off the studs separate the fields to identify the 3 phases and then hook up my power. I am far from an electrician, but thats how I did it. Got it right on the first try and no smoke!
> Just to clarify, this is on a Clausing Kondia FV-1.
> View attachment 353232
> View attachment 353233


thats pretty sweet,   im gping to move the plates to match yours and cross my fingers


----------



## jester429 (Jan 30, 2021)

my buddys bridgeport is wired the same way


----------



## Jackle1312 (Jan 30, 2021)

Here is my model G thats wired for 220 along with the schematic from the manual


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 30, 2021)

Make some notes on how it's wired now- you'll thank yourself later
You could transfer the terminal block to another similar-sized (or slightly larger) die cast box 
The original sure looks like a tight fit
-Mark


----------



## jester429 (Jan 30, 2021)

current progress.  thank you guys for the help with the pictures and wiring diagrams!!!  waiting for new SO cable to rewire supply lines.   rotary phase coverter install is also underway.  id like to replace those connecting plates.  but they will have to do for now until i can find some clean ones.


----------



## JimmyPmac (Oct 20, 2022)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Here is how my mill is wired. Like I said before, the wires aren't identified so I had to separate the 3 fields using an ohm meter, then arrange everything from there. My mill was wired for 480 when I got it. I basically had to pull everything off the studs separate the fields to identify the 3 phases and then hook up my power. I am far from an electrician, but thats how I did it. Got it right on the first try and no smoke!
> Just to clarify, this is on a Clausing Kondia FV-1.
> View attachment 353232
> View attachment 353233


I also have a Kondia G and have the same issue wired for 440v and need 240v do you have pictures of the 9 pin after the switch?


----------



## JimmyPmac (Oct 20, 2022)

jester429 said:


> if its not toouch trouble i would love a picture of your connections.   clausing csrries some but not all parts now but if they dont have them im told they would supply me with a print for the part so i coukd check it against bridgeport.    the scematic i have doesnt show any part number for the motor or connection cover.   what did you use as a replacement for the terminal box?
> 
> thank you!


Yes please I will need pictures as well I have so many questions for this box 440v to 240v is what I need.


----------

